# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Jackboots Terrorizing Citizens in Ottawa Today

## El Guapo

Cops threaten coffee shop owner with arrest for selling coffee to the truckers for the past 2 weeks




Self explanatory:

----------

Big Dummy (02-20-2022),Camp (02-26-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),Kodiak (02-20-2022),Kris P Bacon (02-21-2022),nonsqtr (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Physics Hunter (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022),Swedgin (02-21-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

First Australia, now Canada.  This is sheer madness in supposedly free country's, all over a near useless vaccine.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-20-2022),Kris P Bacon (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> First Australia, now Canada.  This is sheer madness in supposedly free country's, all over a near useless vaccine.


I think it's become abundantly clear at this point:

It's not about a vaccine.

----------

Big Dummy (02-20-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),Kodiak (02-20-2022),Mainecoons (02-20-2022),nonsqtr (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022),Wilson2 (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I think it's become abundantly clear at this point:
> 
> It's not about a vaccine.


Yep. Pretty obvious now, right?

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Look at these fucking asshole punks. They're not "just following orders". _They're having a ball._

----------

Big Dummy (02-20-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

Having lost sleep over the past month in an effort to stay in top of what's going on, I'm still dumbfounded and speechless. 

And I'm still wondering how it's going to go here starting this week. I can't wrap my brain around the idea that Canada's tyranny will be mirrored here.

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-20-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),Kodiak (02-20-2022),OldSchool (02-20-2022),Physics Hunter (02-21-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Yep. Pretty obvious now, right?


 Obvious for a very long time now to those with eyes to see.

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),Hillofbeans (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Having lost sleep over the past month in an effort to stay in top of what's going on, I'm still dumbfounded and speechless. 
> 
> And I'm still wondering how it's going to go here starting this week. I can't wrap my brain around the idea that Canada's tyranny will be mirrored here.


Not likely.

They're going to have an awful big problem if they try that.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),Milt (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Not likely.
> 
> They're going to have an awful big problem if they try that.


That's what I'm believing... and hoping.

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Do the elites Nazi that this won't end well for them?

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Look at these fucking asshole punks. They're not "just following orders". _They're having a ball._


That's what it looks like.  Freaking Nazi Germany all over again.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

"Johnson declared in a press announcement The pandemic exposed the fact  that many doctors no longer call the shots when it comes to treating  patients, the COVID Cartel does. *The COVID Cartel includes the Biden  Administration, fed...*"

Sen Ron Johnson Proposed Law: Reaffirm Doctorâs Right to Treat Patients Less the Feds

We have some good folks with a voice in govt that we need to support, as they support us.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-20-2022),dinosaur (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Jeb!

This is why I'm not a "back the blue" person. I've never met a cop that I liked actually. I think they're fat and stupid, as well as arrogant.

----------

El Guapo (02-20-2022),Rutabaga (02-20-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Cops threaten coffee shop owner with arrest for selling coffee to the truckers for the past 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self explanatory:



shoot those motherfuckers...make em bleed...

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I think it's become abundantly clear at this point:
> 
> It's not about a vaccine.


VAXholes Rejoice!

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),El Guapo (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> This is why I'm not a "back the blue" person. I've never met a cop that I liked actually. I think they're fat and stupid, as well as arrogant.


 My late mother once told me that all the people she ever knew growing up that went into law enforcement were the tattle tales, teacher's pets and the nerds who were bullied.
 She wasn't wrong.

----------

dinosaur (02-20-2022),Jeb! (02-20-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-20-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

the whole encounter

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> the whole encounter


That cafe deserves to have their reviews blown up with 5 stars. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=icon...QYAHCKYRh1AAAA

----------

El Guapo (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Not likely.
> 
> They're going to have an awful big problem if they try that.


They will do it if protests go to DC.  I hear they are putting Fort Pelousy back in place.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Those Canadian cops are just thugs with badges.  

I wonder if there are any refusing besides the now ex-police chief of Ottawa?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),El Guapo (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> I think it's become abundantly clear at this point:
> 
> It's not about a vaccine.


Those videos are something I have not seen, and much appreciated!   :Applause:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),El Guapo (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> They will do it if protests go to DC.  I hear they are putting Fort Pelousy back in place.


The first American to seize assets will suffer horribly.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> They will do it if protests go to DC.  I hear they are putting Fort Pelousy back in place.


American truckers won't take any shit from the Queen Bitch.

They already lost 50,000 containers in Los Angeles alone, because of their idiotic policies towards truckers. The truckers could bring the entire economy of this nation to a grinding halt if they so chose.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The first American to seize assets will suffer horribly.


While I hope that is true, I would love to hear how.

Then again OPSEC says shut up at the end of every sentence, so maybe I don't want to know.   :Thinking:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> American truckers won't take any shit from the Queen Bitch.
> 
> They already lost 50,000 containers in Los Angeles alone, because of their idiotic policies towards truckers. The truckers could bring the entire economy of this nation to a grinding halt if they so chose.


Well, we are preparing for if they do.

There was an old joke about the body parts of a human arguing about who was most important.

The mouth talks and eats, and can breathe with the nose.
The eyes enable us to interact with the world.
The hands allow us to make things, use tools, and feed ourselves.
The mind was the maestro conducting all these things.
The feet and legs make us mobile without which we could not survive.
...

The lowly sphincter got tired of the argument and just closed down.
Soon the mouth went dry, the eyes teared, the hands shook, the mind could not focus, and the knees went weak.
They voted rapidly and unanimously that the sphincter ruled the body.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Now I am not calling the Truckers assholes, but I really hope that they will act a little like that in this case.  I am tired of the tin pot would-be globalists tyrants that have never held a a real job or grown or killed their own food assuming that flyover people won't just say Fuck You.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Those Canadian cops are just thugs with badges.  
> 
> I wonder if there are any refusing besides the now ex-police chief of Ottawa?


Reporter Alexa LaVoie was clubbed in the head three times by Turd-O's thugs.

Then they fired a canister of tear gas point blank into her leg.

Klaus Schwab's UN Troops Sent To Canada To Replace Uncooperative Canadian Law Enforcement, page 1

These leftist bastards don't want anyone filming their spontaneous violations of human rights.

Well guess what, we're going to film them anyway.

Fuck these blowhard dictators. They are NOT in charge. They may think they are, but we can easily prove them wrong.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Reporter Alexa LaVoie was clubbed in the head three times by Turd-O's thugs.
> 
> Then they fired a canister of tear gas point blank into her leg.
> 
> Klaus Schwab's UN Troops Sent To Canada To Replace Uncooperative Canadian Law Enforcement, page 1
> 
> These leftist bastards don't want anyone filming their spontaneous violations of human rights.
> 
> Well guess what, we're going to film them anyway.
> ...


I saw the Rebel News footage.  The bastards hit a woman REPORTER in the face.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I saw the Rebel News footage.  The bastards hit a woman REPORTER in the face.


This is what it's all about.

Biden, Trudeau asked to reinstate truck drivers' cross-border vaccine exemption | Commercial Carrier Journal

These dumb fucking assholes think they can stop Covid with laws.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Reporter Alexa LaVoie was clubbed in the head three times by Turd-O's thugs.
> 
> Then they fired a canister of tear gas point blank into her leg.
> 
> Klaus Schwab's UN Troops Sent To Canada To Replace Uncooperative Canadian Law Enforcement, page 1
> 
> These leftist bastards don't want anyone filming their spontaneous violations of human rights.
> 
> Well guess what, we're going to film them anyway.
> ...



As to the unbadged, unlabeled green suited thugs that are doing this stuff.  They remind me of what Putin did in Crimea and the Donbass of UKR in 2014, they were called "Little Green Men".  They walked around everywhere sporting body armour and AK's, and they would answer no questions...

SOSDD

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> This is what it's all about.
> 
> Biden, Trudeau asked to reinstate truck drivers' cross-border vaccine exemption | Commercial Carrier Journal
> 
> These dumb fucking assholes think they can stop Covid with laws.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

That is some dumbass slow reaction by the govs.

As Mr. T would say: My prediction is PAIN!!!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> That is some dumbass slow reaction by the govs.
> 
> As Mr. T would say: My prediction is PAIN!!!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),Foghorn (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> As to the unbadged, unlabeled green suited thugs that are doing this stuff.  They remind me of what Putin did in Crimea and the Donbass of UKR in 2014, they were called "Little Green Men".  They walked around everywhere sporting body armour and AK's, and they would answer no questions...
> 
> SOSDD


By definition according to US law, non uniformed foreign combatants are terrorists.

And terrorists can be shot on sight.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

Tard-O is a lying sack of shit.

He claims the truckers were "dangerous and not peaceful".

But there was not even ONE single act of violence committed by the truckers.

Not one.

Trudeau is a lying leftist scumbag.

(Is there any other kind?)

Tom Woods: What Trudeaus Move Against The Truckers Means - DollarCollapse.com

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

Here's an interesting fact we haven't heard much about**:

A lot of the Canadian truckers are Sikhs from India 

Sikhs, who represent major share of truckers, protest against Canadas vaccine mandates as Trudeau and his family leave their Ottawa home : The Tribune India

These are the people that Trudeau dressed up in blackface as.

So maybe that's what's going on. A racist leftie shows his true colors

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> By definition according to US law, non uniformed foreign combatants are terrorists.
> 
> And terrorists can be shot on sight.


Reach back a little further, Geneva Convention.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Reach back a little further, Geneva Convention.


Spies.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Here's an interesting fact we haven't heard much about**:
> 
> A lot of the Canadian truckers are Sikhs from India 
> 
> Sikhs, who represent major share of truckers, protest against Canadas vaccine mandates as Trudeau and his family leave their Ottawa home : The Tribune India
> 
> These are the people that Trudeau dressed up in blackface as.
> 
> So maybe that's what's going on. A racist leftie shows his true colors


Yeah, that has been all over the news.

The would be dicktators are fucking with the wrong people, again.  The Sikh's are a, maybe THE, warrior caste in India.  They are a lot like us.  

Short story: Right after Gulf War One, I landed at Reagan, where you stand in line to get into the first cab in the line when you get to the front of the line.  I jumped into the cab with my carry on's, and stowed baggage from a short business trip.  I look up and see a turban, possibly not good.  After a few seconds of assessment, turban is blue and his english is perfect, if accented.
I simply asked: "Sikh?"
He broke out in a wide toothy grin and we talked about our families, as I am a second generation immigrant on one side.

They are a brave and proud people, and every male carries a knife, sometimes dulled.
I reached into my spocket and pulled out my folding knife, and told him that I also carry a knife, religiously.   We both laughed.

He dropped me at my shitty hotel in Arlington, VA on Rt50, and when I went to pay and tip him, he told me to watch myself because this was a dangerous area.  I just nodded, and he just smiled.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-21-2022),dinosaur (02-21-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-21-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Spies.


Exactly.

----------


## Foghorn

I'd like to think that laws, justice and right or wrong would play a primary factor in all of this but I see no evidence whatsoever that it ever will.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Great Band Name  "Ottawa Jackboots"

----------


## Swedgin

If I were the cafe owner, I would stop selling coffee (AND DONUTS!!!) to the Police.

----------

Gator Monroe (02-21-2022)

----------


## TLSG

And conservatards still insist on "supporting the troops" and backing the blue goon squads.

After what has happened in Canada, I no longer have even a shred of respect for any figures of authority, whether they're police officers, soldiers, politicians, judges, presidents or prime ministers. All of them are goons who think nothing of trampling on the rights of ordinary, everyday people. More and more each day, the events that were depicted in _The Turner Diaries_ seem like the only real solution we have left in dealing with these power-hungry maniacs. Not that I advocate such tactics, but the System seems to be going out of their way to push us to that point. Now we'll have to see if there are any brave patriots with nothing to lose willing to do the dirty work.

----------


## Taxcutter

Simple equation:  RCMP = Gestapo (or maybe KGB.)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> Having lost sleep over the past month in an effort to stay in top of what's going on, I'm still dumbfounded and speechless. 
> 
> And I'm still wondering how it's going to go here starting this week. I can't wrap my brain around the idea that Canada's tyranny will be mirrored here.


Shock and awe.

----------

